# On road track in Portage In



## badaxe83 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. Im part of TEAM NITRO.We have a new on road track in Portage IN. Trying to do our part to keep the hobby going. We have a permanant parking lot track. Will run 1/8--1/10--gt--short course--or anything with enough to make a class --elec or nitro. We are a host track for the midwest series. Check out our website www,teamnitrorcracing.com


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Team Nitro*

Hey Karl- Glad to hear about the new location! Even with the mild winter, I'm still ready for spring.. Hope to see you guys soon! 
I heard you guys were gonna push for some EL action. Thats cool, I still have a nice USGT car that needs a workout.


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

Freshened up the NT1! I heard you guys have the area fenced and the drivers stand in place. lmk if you guys need a hand.


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Portage, IN.*










The TeamNitro guys have been busy. Tracks ready for a test and tune day this Sunday! Thanks again to the Mentor racers for donating the drivers stand. Very Nice! Although the Clubs name is Team NITRO, electric classes are gonna be run too. Sedan, VTA, USGT, F1,etc... Hope to some new faces, and old ones too.


----------

